# New wedding hall we finished



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

We have been on this job about 3 weeks 3 guys.
We primed & painted 10 rooms.
We sanded and stained 24,000 lin ft of 8" wide by 14 ft boards which are the interior walls and ceiling
We epoxied floors for 3 of the rooms
We painted all the vent screens(lots of fun)
We stained and finished all the doors and handrails plus bourbon barrels.
We went through 65 gals of stain and 25 gals of thinner.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Some really cool shots with the light streaming in.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice, and that barrel!!!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you the barrels have bartop poured on them.


----------



## Mateo63 (May 14, 2015)

That’s really beautiful! You did amazing work on this wedding hall. You know the banquet halls in Miami are also very pretty. I visited Miami last month and I was truly very amazed to see the beauty of various venues.


----------

